# I tried a Nook out today....



## foots (Dec 22, 2009)

Hello all, well today I when to a Barnes & Noble book store. And upon entering the store I was greeted by a display of three Nooks setup for you to play with. First let me tell you, I had a Kindle 1 but I just recently sold it. (I was not using it that much for the past 6 mos.) I used it a lot when I first bought it a little less then 2 years ago. Now I really liked the Kindle 1 and after reading all the stories about the Nook, I just knew I would never want one. 

Well after using for about 20 mins in the store I can honestly say that I would buy one in a heart beat! It was very responsive and the copy looked fine to my eyes. I also liked the bar at the bottom (and I thought I would not like this feature from reading about it) but it's nice to see the book covers. It searched fast and I really enjoyed how you could search for books in the store. And I also really liked the coupon deals in store. And to my understanding it changes all the time. 

So if you live near a Barnes & Noble this would be a neat option to use. Now I won't get into specs here, as you can look these up. But I must say the Nook was really nice to use for it's purpose. However, it did feel somewhat heavy to me for its size. I was surprise when I picked it up, it don't look like it would be that heavy. My Kindle 1 felt much lighter to me. 

So I guess all I'm saying is try it if your not sure, and don't just take other folks words for it. You just may be surprised. (I was, that's for sure). Now I'm not saying one is better than the other all I'm saying is the Nook is a pretty nice e reader, that's all. And just so you know the reason I stop using my Kindle so much was that I started using Kindle for iphone and that worked fine for me while I was on the job and on the road. 

I think I would really like Kindle DX for home use. So that is what I'm thinking about getting in the future.  I'm waiting for a price drop  Take care all, Dale


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Have you ordered a Nook yet?


----------



## foots (Dec 22, 2009)

No mlewis78 I haven't. Please note I was not trying to start a Nook vs Kindle war. I was just stating that I was actually surprised at how nice the Nook preformed. I liked my Kindle 1 very much but sold it because of lack of use. (now use iphone and computer) but I think I would really like the larger size of the Kindle DX for home use. So that is what I think I may purchase next. Hey but who knows


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I also went into a Barnes and Nobles twice over that last month and looked at the Nook. It is a nice ereader. I personally would like the largest font size on the Nook to be a little bigger. But that wouldn't stop me from buying one if I was in the market looking.

I own a K1 and am still very much in love with it. But in enjoy seeing the other ereaders.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I have the K2 and the nook. I love using both of them.


----------



## TimonofAthens (Sep 25, 2009)

I also tried it out, and thought it was quite nice too.  What was funny is I took my Kindle in with me to Barnes & Noble and let one of their managers playwith it while I tried out the nook.  We both came to the conclusion that both devices were nice in their own way, and it was difficult to decide on one over the other.   Of course, it would probably take reading a couple of books on the nook for me to decide whether I liked it better than my Kindle, but I do think that I'd have probably been as satisfied with a nook as I am n now with my Kindle.  But as s I've had such good customer service from Amazon I'll probably be sticking with them.

And by the way, the guy at Barnes & Noble actually liked the feel of the Kindle better; he also liked the fact that it was lighter.  I thought the Nook had a nice book-like feel in the hand myself.


----------



## jseay (Feb 12, 2010)

The more competition in the ereader market, the better for consumers/readers.


----------



## TimonofAthens (Sep 25, 2009)

Sorry about that doubled up post!    When I sent it out I knew it did something strange, but I didn't know what.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

TimonofAthens:  You can modify the double post.  Just click on modify...clear out the duplicate part and save it again.


----------



## TimonofAthens (Sep 25, 2009)

sjc said:


> TimonofAthens: You can modify the double post. Just click on modify...clear out the duplicate part and save it again.


Thanks for the tip  ; I was unaware you could do that.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I agree that the more competition, the better off we consumers will be. So for that reason alone I hope the Nook does well! 

I did try it out the last time I went into my local B&N, too. They had the same display at the front of the store with a salesclerk and a couple of Nooks to play with. Unfortunately, it froze on me and after two restarts, the clerk wasn't able to get it to work. I don't know what was going on with that, but I did want to see it in action. Maybe next time, I had to leave after 10 minutes of putzing around with it.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I've looked at the Nook several times and I liked it.  The parts I thought would annoy me didn't bother me at all.  I've have decided I don't like the look and feel of it as well as the Kindle and I didn't find it as intuitive.  I was able to use the Kindle 1 and 2 right out of the box but I needed instruction for the Nook.   The Nook is a 1st generation device and has the problems associated with that.  I went through that with my Kindle and I don't want to go through it again. What I do like about the Nook is the more open format. My library doesn't do ebooks right now but plan to add them as the budget allows (they are on a 5 year plan).  I do have the Nook app on my Touch.  Right now I'm indulging in the free books but I can see myself buying a DRM book for the app if the price is right.  I can't be a 2 e-reader family so, for now, I'll stick with the Kindle but I'm keeping my eye on the Nook as well.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> I agree that the more competition, the better off we consumers will be. So for that reason alone I hope the Nook does well!
> 
> I did try it out the last time I went into my local B&N, too. They had the same display at the front of the store with a salesclerk and a couple of Nooks to play with. Unfortunately, it froze on me and after two restarts, the clerk wasn't able to get it to work. I don't know what was going on with that, but I did want to see it in action. Maybe next time, I had to leave after 10 minutes of putzing around with it.


The latest developments with amazon and publishers aren't doing us as consumers any favours


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

angelad said:


> The latest developments with amazon and publishers aren't doing us as consumers any favours


The latest developments haven't introduced any new competition yet; once the iPad's out and more and more consumers speak via the "Buy" button, and as other ereaders are developed and sold, then I would hope to see the market respond in a way that truly benefits consumers.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> The latest developments haven't introduced any new competition yet; once the iPad's out and more and more consumers speak via the "Buy" button, and as other ereaders are developed and sold, then I would hope to see the market respond in a way that truly benefits consumers.


I agree, and believe it will all work out for us the consumers.


----------



## PurpylBookLover (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't know a lot about the Nook, but do appreciate the fact that their ebooks can be shared (for 14 days). Think Amazon will ever do this with the Kindle? I like to share books, but I'm not sharing my Kindle!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

PurpylBookLover said:


> I don't know a lot about the Nook, but do appreciate the fact that their ebooks can be shared (for 14 days).


Just to be clear, not all ebooks B&N sells are lendable, and those are only lendable _one time_.


----------



## PurpylBookLover (Feb 1, 2009)

Good to know! Thanks!


----------

